# Wie kann ich über einen Suchfeld in Java Server Pages nach Datenbankinhalten suchen?



## ebruss17 (4. Dez 2014)

Hallo Community,

wie kann ich in einer JSP-Seite einen Suchfeld anlegen, das nach Datenbankinhalten sucht?
Gibt es dafür bestimmte HTML-Elemente? Ich möchte, dass, wenn ich ein Wert in das Suchfeld schreibe und "ENTER" klicke oder auf einen Button klicke, der mir gleich die jeweiligen Datenbankspalten-Werte ausspuckt. Wie kann ich das am Besten realisieren? Nach was kann ich da im Internet suchen?


----------



## Supra (4. Dez 2014)

Ich beschäftige mich mit JSF, das ähnelt sich ja. nur das JSF neuer ist. Kennst du dich mit DAOs aus. Und mit Beans?


----------



## ebruss17 (4. Dez 2014)

Nein leider nicht  Aber kann man das nicht irgendwie mit Java-Code und HTML in der jeweiligen JSP-Seite kombinieren?


----------



## Supra (4. Dez 2014)

Nunja, du brauchst schon eine Schnittstelle(JAVA), die auf eine Datenbank zugreift. Gibt es sowas bei dir?


----------



## Supra (4. Dez 2014)

Sonst muss ich leider passen, ich wüsste jetzt aus den Kopf heraus nicht, ob man Datenbank-querys einfach in die HTML seite einbaut, da du ja auch die verbindung zur Datenbank aufbauen musst. Zumindest wäre es sehr unschön. Sorrry


----------



## ebruss17 (4. Dez 2014)

ja ich greife auf die Datenbank mit JDBC zu und gebe die Tabellen auch schon auf der JSP-Seite aus...


----------



## fehlerfinder (6. Dez 2014)

Ich bin kein JSP-Experte, aber ich vermute sehr stark, dass du "ein Suchfeld", also etwa in der Art eines Textfeldes in einem HTML-form-Tag, nicht einfach nur so einsetzen kannst, wenn du keine zusätzliche Software (aka "Framework") verwendest. Ich meine, dass die einzelnen JSP-Elemente für sich gesehen ungefähr genau so "dumm" sind, wie es auch HTML-Tags sind. D.h.: es gibt natürlich bestimmte Eigenschaften oder Besonderheiten einzelner Tags, aber eine komplette Suche in einer Datenbank erachte ich als äußerst unwahrscheinlich.

Vielleicht stellst du die Frage noch einmal in ähnlicher Form in einem der EE-Foren hier (spontan würde ich mal "Data Tier" versuchen).


----------



## FINF_AW_Alex (10. Dez 2014)

Schau Dir mal dieses Tutorial an:

klick

Ich arbeite auch hauptsächlich mit JSF weil es bequemer ist, aber das Tut sieht auf den ersten Bilck gut aus.


----------



## ebruss17 (10. Dez 2014)

vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Informationen. Nun da wird aber nur gezeigt, wie die SELECT-Anweisung angezeigt wird, aber ich brauche so etwas wie ein Suchfeld, über dessen ich z.B. den Namen einer Person, der mit "A" beginnt, zu suchen, das mir dann auf der JSP-Seite angezeigt wird, wenn ich "ENTER" betätige...


----------



## Joose (10. Dez 2014)

JSP-Tutorial - Inhalt vielleicht hilft dir diese Seite weiter.

Dein Suchfeld ist nichts anderes als ein HTML Inputfeld in einem Formular. Sobald dies abgeschickt wird kannst du den Feldinhalt am Server auslesen und im SELECT weiterverarbeiten.
Das Ergebnis des SELECTs muss du dann nur noch als Antwort hübsch aufbereitet zurückgeben.

Wo genau liegt das Problem? Bei dem bisherigen Input deinerseits liegt dürften generell die Grundlagen von JSP fehlen.


----------



## ebruss17 (10. Dez 2014)

Gibt es denn nicht irgendwelche Tutorials dafür, die ich mir anschauen bzw. ansehen könnte??


----------



## Joose (10. Dez 2014)

Ein spezielle genau auf dein Problem zugeschnittenes Tutorial wirst du nicht finden.
Schau dir doch einfach mal die Webseite an die ich gepostet habe, dort wird JSP ganz einfach erklärt.

Wie oben schon gefragt: Wo liegt das Problem? Fehlen einfach die JSP Grundlagen? Bekommst du den Inhalt des Textfields nicht an den Server übergeben? Oder schaffst du es einfach nicht die Daten anzeigen zu lassen?


----------

